
Numbers of tech companies when they were small - wenbin
https://lnns.co/OCbQX9Y0ysh
======
sharemywin
here's a graph for pinterest

[https://techcrunch.com/2011/11/26/pinterest-
viral/](https://techcrunch.com/2011/11/26/pinterest-viral/)

~~~
wenbin
Thanks! Will add.

